# American Standard or Carrier?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

My inlaws are looking for an unbiased opinion. They are looking to get a new HVAC system and cannot decide between an American Standard and a Trane. Are there any advantages or disadvantages to either? Which would you choose and why? Is one a better system than the other? I Appreciate all your help!
Bigvree is online now Edit/Delete Message


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

Installation Installation Installation. The brand name is secondary. Doesn't matter what brand it is, if it isn't sized and installed correctly, its junk.


----------



## ContractorSon (Feb 4, 2005)

HVAC Doc said:


> Installation Installation Installation. The brand name is secondary. Doesn't matter what brand it is, if it isn't sized and installed correctly, its junk.



So basically a Goodman setup will last as long and work as well as a Lennox,Trane,or Rheem?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ContractorSon said:


> So basically a Goodman setup will last as long and work as well as a Lennox,Trane,or Rheem?


Not necessarily. But... a poorly installed Lennox, Trane, or Rheem will make you wish you had a well installed Goodman. 

It's all about duct design, sizing, and workmanship of the install. The name on the unit is inconsequential for the most part. That's the cheap piece of the system.


----------



## Bestheating (Dec 3, 2005)

I tried to track at about 100 service calls to see what I was missing in my inventory. I learned that I needed a lot more assorted Janitrol (Goodman) parts. There were on occasion issues of poor installation, but more often than not, just parts failures, due to in my opinion cheap parts. The quality of Goodman IS improving, but will never be my first choice in equipment.
While I'm on my soap box, just a note about Lennox. I have to admit, they did make some good products. Shame you can't get many parts for them, without buddying up to your local Lennox Dealer. (Read $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$)
Edited - Sorry I got lost on a crusade. Trane and Carrier are both good equipment. Carrier is in my opinion a little quieter, Trane a heavier cabinet - just my opinion.
Larry


----------

